# super worms?



## scott engel (Dec 20, 2006)

hi i was wondering if most tarantulas eat super worms ive seen pictures of it but mine wont seem to do it one like my parhybana which she usually eats everything. the worms just went and dug under the substate. Is there a certain way to feed these to them?                                    thank you 
                                                       scott


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Dec 21, 2006)

Sometimes, in my experience, the tarantula won't register to the superworm as soon as they are placed in. I usually have to fiddle with where I place the super worm for the tarantula to go after it. Try moving it as close as possible, and the substrate as level to the T as possible. Sometimes, I can even use  tongs aswell.


----------



## tarsier (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine do so only when really hungry or if they get stuck on webbing and thrash around a lot.  

I noticed that the less the prey item moves,  the less attractive it is to the tarantula.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 21, 2006)

I feed mine super worms and if they don't get them right away. A couple days later there is a big dug out hole and the super worm is in the T's mouth. They seem to like the chase into the substrate.


----------



## luther (Dec 21, 2006)

Superworms dig so fast that they can get missed by less agressive hunters.  My NW terrestrials used to miss the all the time and rarely dug them up.  They pupate into a small black beetle that almost nothing likes to eat.

My reptiles and hedgehogs love superworms but my Ts only get offered them if they seem really hungry.


----------



## Leiurus87 (Dec 21, 2006)

My Rosie occasionaly eats them. none of my scorps like them, however, my A.Seemani absolutley adores superworms and will eat 2 or 3 at once if it could.


----------



## cliff (Dec 21, 2006)

My A.chalcodes ate the first two she saw and never touched another one. Of course she is doing the same thing with B.dubia so I don't know what her problem is. I have a juv B.vagans that loves them but it has never turned down anything. I think the answer is some do and some do not. But I also believe that a really hungry T will eat anything! Most of our Ts have never gone hungry. Which is as it should be.

Cliff


----------



## prey (Dec 22, 2006)

*rosie*

My G. rosea loved super worms when I still bothered to keep them. Beheadding makes the worms move around occasionally for hours without their burrowing much. It was entertaining to see her notice an intact one, though, just below the surface and nab it. I'd wondered about the weird little craters until then. One of my last worms was lost in substrate for a while when it decided to crawl into the pea-sized web hole entrance of my 1.25" H. mach's artificial burrow. What a feast he/she had! It might have gone unfound if my H. mach wasn't so not arboreally inclined. 
I'm no prey keeping expert, but crickets seem easier to keep for me now. Superworms seemed long-lived and beefy for a while, but I was always spending more effort keeping them hydrated than crickets, cleanliness-wise. They're so subterrainian and buried nasty, moldering, moist bits all the time everywhere. If I slacked on it I'd find cannibalization if it was too dry, and decomposing organic matter otherwise. Obviously there's perfect ways to do this, but speaking from the point of view of natural, personal evolution in this for me, and knowing crickets are better nutritionally, I found it easier to feed and hydrate the crix daily, long-term.


----------



## guywithspider (Dec 22, 2006)

I just bought superworms what a mistake. I guess my T. and Scorp. are fasting right now, cause neither of them touched them. My T. just keep walking away from it. And the Emp. just walks around it or runs from it.


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2011)

My B. Albopilosum (Emma) Ate 3. Now when I try feeding them to her, she runs at it, fangs it, then walks away. I think they taste siff and annoy her.:?


----------

